# French Community in Salt lake City



## AnneG (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, Can anyone help me to locate any French groups or schools in Salt lake City? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Salt Lake City is covered by the San Francisco Consulate for France. Their website is here: Consulat Général de France à San Francisco though as you will see, their listings of clubs and associations tend to be limited to California and the San Francisco area.

Try the French Alliance of Utah French Alliance of Utah - L'Alliance Française de l'Utah and see what information they have about other French resources in your area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AnneG (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you so much, Bev.


----------

